# Looking for my P229!



## Slugo (Oct 9, 2019)

Hmmm, is it there?


----------



## Yusrilha (Apr 20, 2020)

Looks Nice


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Slugo said:


> Hmmm, is it there?
> View attachment 18464


Which is your favorite?


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I don't think the Sig is homely, but compared to th CZ and Beretta it comes in a distant third in looks. 
No offense intended of course, put it up with a Glock and a HK and it will be the Belle of the ball!

GW


----------



## Slugo (Oct 9, 2019)

pic said:


> Which is your favorite?


Sig P229


----------



## Slugo (Oct 9, 2019)

Goldwing said:


> I don't think the Sig is homely, but compared to th CZ and Beretta it comes in a distant third in looks.
> No offense intended of course, put it up with a Glock and a HK and it will be the Belle of the ball!
> 
> GW


Agree!


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

I love them all! They finally got some stock in at the LGS but the price went up for the Sig Sauer P229 Compact 9mm Pistol around here and that is one on my list to try. They sold out of the CZ 75 D compact but it is the one that made the top of my list.
Good photo and again love them all!


----------

